# [insert expletives here]



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

So...I have the momma and 13 babies still and will be rehoming them starting this weekend (YAY!). I've had them since the 28th of July when I picked them up from someone who was housing the male and female together. I thought - okay, she only gave birth a day ago so she cannot possibly be preggers already? - AHAHAHAHA! Well, yesterday I took the 13 babies and mom out of their cage to clean it and guess what? She is/was huge, about ready to pop. I put her in a tank and when I got home from work today she has a whole new litter of youngins. 

HELP! I'm at my wits end here. I have my two boys, the daddy, the 13 babies, momma and now a yet to be determined number in the brand new litter. I'm exhausted, so I can just imagine how momma feels. 

I haven't disturbed her to count heads as she just had them between 7:30 am and 2pm today. If anyone in the St Louis area would want to foster her and new babies, oh my god I would be so very grateful! I am completely out of energy.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

YIKES!! How old are the other babies? Just wondering. 

Have you posted them in the rats needing homes section? That might help a bit more than this section also. Poor mamma she's gotta be beat!


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

The 13 from the first litter were "supposed to" have been a day old when I took them in. So they are 32 days old today if I was told correctly. Of course, if typical gestation is 21-28 days then the previous owner was mistaken, obviously. Because I know for certain she hasn't been around any boys besides her babies since she's been here!

I've posted them in the Rats Needing Homes section and as soon as I know how many are in this new litter I'll be posting them and mom as well.


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Man if I could get down there i would take one. Sorry.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, she had 12 babies. So I currently have 29 rats in my house. Quite overwhelming really. 

This may earn me some enemies here but having worked in animal rescues and shelters I know what has to be done. I'll be making an appointment with my vet today to humanely euthanize the new litter. I'm going to have a hard enough time finding homes for the first litter, and I would rather do this humanely than see them end up as snake food. 

Has anyone else had to make this decision before?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Can you not find someone to foster the mother and babies?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I can understand being overwhelmed & I applaud your efforts

obviously this is a difficult situation & a very difficult decision to make.

If you are overwhelmed then you have to do what is best for you. I know everyone is saying find a foster... but have they considered that Mom may not be fit to care for yet another litter back to back.

I've seen situations where Mothers die from this or they end up with very weakened systems that leave them with very poor quality of life.

Please people, consider the big picture rather than just the heart felt pang of "poor babies". It is a bad situation already & this might just be the best option available because if this Mother rat expires due to exhaustion is anyone going to volunteer to run over & help with hand feedings every 2 hours or do we expect "myboys2" to do this as well?

Unless there is someone willing to take over by fostering this Mother & babies & being responsible for finding placement for the new litter then no one should give myboys2 any criticism for the choices that are already very hard to make.


----------



## 5ratboys (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. I took in only 9 babies 3 weeks ago and I am a nervous wreck worrying about them. If she had another litter, I might pull all of my hair out! 

Are there any rat rescues in your area? I hope you are able to find someone to foster mom and babies and you are able to find homes for all of the current babies. Someone else mentioned the adoption section here and you can also goosemoose.com


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Poor babes. Poor you. I wish I were closer. Have you checked the Rats Needing Homes or Petfinder for rescues in your area?

Good luck. It sounds as though you're doing all you can.

-Mary


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I honestly think this is likely your best bet here. Mom just had a big litter of babies and then before she is really done raising them bam she has more. Poor momma is likely so exhausted from caring for/nursing and being pregnant then giving birth again that these babies aren't going to be the healthiest.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I was up half the night trying to make the best decision for both mom and this new litter. I've also been a wreck at work today. I know it's so easy to feel sorry for the babies and their fate but I also have to think about momma, the first litter, and the rest of the furry non-ratties I care for. What's best for everyone, ya know? It is definitely not a decision I make lightly; I am an animal lover but I also know that sometimes the right decision is not always the easiest. 

I'm going to check around for any rescues in my area, although I have not heard of any but it's worth a try. But then what? When they get old enough to go to new homes they'll be taking the homes that other rats in rescue deserve. There are already so many pets needing forever homes that the thought of adding to that problem just breaks my heart. Believe me, I'll be crying at the vet's office today and probably for a while after that but I cannot put poor momma through another 4 weeks of nursing a large litter.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, another update. I found a rescue to take them, but they can only take 6 babies and mom. So half the litter is going to the vet, the other half into rescue and I will regain a portion of my sanity.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

consider this.... if you had not intervened the cycle would not have been broken. She would be pregnant yet again & then most likely every girl in the first litter would soon follow & so on

Though the lives of these few my end you have given a much better chance to those you could save. For that you should be applauded. You've done a good thing & because you are going about this in a practical manner you may be able to again save additional lives down the road. Those of us who get involved with rescues have adopted a mantra of "I can't save them all". You've done well but it is time to take on that same mantra & know that you aren't alone. Every one of us who have acted in rescuing knows all to well that often some make that ultimate sacrifice so that others can have a better chance.

Everything will be ok.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I cannot thank you enough A1APassion. I'm so happy to have understanding here. When I first posted about euthanizing this morning I was afraid I would have the whole community attacking me. I've worked in general animal rescue for a long time now (although this is my first official rat rescue!) and I know the reality of overcrowding and euthanization. It has to be done. In a perfect world there would be sufficient population control by spaying and neutering. 

I have wondered how many litters this poor momma had before I stepped in. She deserves better than that and hopefully I've been the starting point.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I would have a problem if say you personally put the 2 rats together, got mom pregnant, then was stupid enough to leave mom and dad together. I would be angry someone would do that to a poor rat, however YOU didn't do this! You saved them. I don't get mad about situations, I get mad about the people who choose the wrong thing, don't use common sense and those who don't seem to care. YOU care!! Your doing what is best for these animals, mom, babies, everyone involved.


----------



## sorraia (Nov 10, 2007)

Rat gestation is typically 21 to 23 days, not 28 days. If the babies are 32 days old, I doubt the mom is pregnant, as long as she was separated from the male when she gave birth. A rat can get pregnant again within 24 hours of giving birth, but with a typical gestation, she should have had her babies already. Is it possible she's just gaining weight now that the babies aren't dragging her down with their nursing?


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Mom just had 12 more babies, it's the 3rd post on this thread from the author.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Delayed implantation happens when a mom is impregnated right after birth. The 2nd litter is born 28 days plus later. This delay allows the present litter to be able to be weaned and have a chance before the next one comes along.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, the whole age/gestation timing had me confused as well. I couldn't figure out how her gestation was so long compared to what a typical time period is but guess what? Surprise! Babies. 32 days later. Apparently it does happen because as a previous poster said, I'm not stupid enough to house a male and female together. Unfortunately for all involved the previous owner was that stupid. 

It's done and over with now anyway, I decided the chances of this new litter being healthy enough for me to feel okay about rehoming them was low so I had them all done today at the vet.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I am sorry. Mom is likely going to be depressed so you might want to give her a lot of extra attention.

Let us know how she and the others do


----------



## philosophyfox (Aug 28, 2008)

*big hugs* I can't begin to imagine how hard that decision was for you, but I firmly agree you did the right thing.


----------

